# Photo-shoot!! *pic heavy!!*



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Alright I went a little crazy and took a thousand pics of Twix's litter of two. They are now almost 6 weeks old, and both girls. (I think :? ) Well, here they are!!

Peridot





































My favorite! Shy girl...













































Mhina



























































































Twix and Peridot


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

They are beautiful. Some of my favorite colors and longhair/angora to boot. Congratulations!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you! I had a question, just to make sure. I am 99% sure Mhina is fawn. Is that right? And Peridot has a sort of dutch pattern, right?


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Mhina is red piebald, fawns have red eyes.

Peridot is black piebald, but you are right that she resembles dutch.

Nice pics


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

When we say "red" we don't mean the dominant-lethal-yellow Ay that folks across the pond call red, we mean recessive yellow. But, definitely, I agree that she's a cute pale red. And I do so love the fluffy ones!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

7th pic down
love the black "rings" around her ears :kewl


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love Mhina!! Such beautiful colourings  And Peridot looks so shy in your hands!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Very pretty mice! You obviously look after them well.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are in great condition! Good work!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

